# Elvis Ventura



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Iâ€™ve wanted a Ventura since seeing Rod Stirling sport one in the Twilight Zone (repeats!) however they remain outside my price range.

These days I have to satisfy my lust by gazing at them on the internet from time to time. Tonight I came across the following passage on a site selling the Elvis Anniversary watch. It made me laugh so I thought I would share:

â€œIn 1961, Elvis who just left the army appeared in the Hollywood film â€œBlue Hawaiiâ€. In this film he wore a Hamilton Adventure series watch. From then on, Elvis and Hamilton watch forged a profound destiny of love. He not only had several Ventura replica watches for daily wear, but also collected Ventura watches. He completely became a collector of Ventura watches. Elvis especially loved metal strap replica watch, for which Hamilton specially designed patent Ventura watch with two-tier comfort steel strap and presented Elvis as a gift.â€

Further on:

â€œThe Ventura Quartz is a faithful tribute to the original 1957 model, which made watch-making history as the worldâ€™s first electrical, battery powered Rolex watch.â€

Not quite the version of events described in the Hamilton Electric Bible.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Now I see why you are so furious!


----------

